# Magia General > Lo Mejor y lo peor >  OID Magic

## Rubén

Me podria decir alguien que contiene y que tal esta la caja de cartas de OID Magic :Confused: ? Muchas gracias
___________________
¿Como lo has hecho? Magia...

----------


## ikymagic

Pues si esperas al lunes te lo digo yo, jeje.

ya que empiezo a currar con las promociones de oid este fin de semana, pero una cosa te puedo adelantar, y es que trae un dvd que me han dicho que es algo parecido al "cartomagia funadmental" pero en dvd   :Wink:  

Y eso si que tiene buena pinta.

----------


## Ella

> Me podria decir alguien que contiene y que tal esta la caja de cartas de OID Magic? Muchas gracias
> ___________________
> ¿Como lo has hecho? Magia...


(vuelvo a escribir el mensaje porque se borro).
web www.oidmagic.com
fijate los articulos por separado y luego lo que contiene cada caja, es una seleccion de ellos.
son las mismas cosas que puedes encontrar en cualquier tienda de magia (cubo bola, baraja bicelada, "pañuelo que desaparece " (con gimmick)).
pero claro, en ellas se explica colo una rutina, o un juego, por tanto la gente normal no sabe que mas cosas hacer con ellas, pero tu si...
en el corte ingles el cubo bola lo vendian en diciembre del año pasado a 12 euros, en magia estudio a 4, he alli la diferencia.
en el dvd salen unas manitas haciendo el efecto y luego te lo explica.

----------


## sertxos83

lac aja de dvd con las barajas bycicle de oid me parece cojonuda, yo la compre y estoy muy satisfecho por la compra


salud

----------


## BITTOR

Vaaaaleeee,lo reconozco,yo me compre una caja y alguna cosilla de OID hace tiempo y sinceramente solo venden trucos y el material no es nada bueno;lo que pasa que esto yo creo que esta preparado para niños.

----------


## RNST

Algún comentario acerca de la caja de levitacion y telekinesis??

Me suena ver el truco que aparece en la foto de levitación a D. Blaine por las calles...

Saludos...

----------


## ikymagic

Pues bueno, aquí todo el mundo tiene parte de razón, por partes.

Los productos, pues no es que sean de la mejor calidad, ya que es orientado desde niños a mayores, lo que si que esta bien para todas las personas que tengan mas cercas un corte ingles que una tienda de magia.

En la web no se ven todos los productos, además de que este año en los centros comerciales de España hay algunas cosas que no aparecen en la web y las cajas con dvd traen distintos juegos, han cambiado los precios y demás.

La caja de cartas bicible, pues ya lo ha dicho sertxos83, esta de escándalo, tanto por las barajas como por el dvd, además de que este producto, pues ya no es del estilo de los otros, quiero decir, para niños, sino que ya tienen calidad bicicle y son digamos que para personas mas mayores, por ello, si tienes una tienda de magia cerca puedes conseguir las barajar, lo difícil de conseguir creo yo seria el DVD, que como os decía, es como en libro de canuto, pero en formato digital, con el mago haciendo el juego y después explicándolo como hacerlo.

El maletín de levitación, pues bueno, ahora han bajado de precio y están a unos 80€, y es como todo, este producto es para niños algo mas mayores, no tiene nada que ver con la levitación de David Blaine, trae varios componentes, que si os fijáis, en la caja lo pone por detrás lo que contiene   :Wink:  y también el dvd pues merece mucho la pena.

Y este año pues han traído a parte de las cartas, otros dos juegos mas, uno es un muñeco de bentrilogia, que no se, habrá a quien le guste y una caja con espadas, que según tengo entendido es para ponértelo en la cabeza e ir atravesándola con espadas, lo que no se que pasara después   :Lol:  

 un saludillo a todos

----------


## sertxos83

ikymagic sabes si merece la pena gastarse esos 80 euros en el kit de levitacion? segun he visto en la caja viene uno que es muy similar al cosmosis lo unico que la carta no es bicicle, los demas parecen curiosos pero demomento no me atrevo a comprarmelo

----------


## Goreneko

La desaparicion del pañuelo en la categoria dificil?
Y me puede explicar alguien mas detalladamente 'el secreto de las 4 reinas' y cual es el nombre tecnico?
Gracias!

----------


## Maguete0

> La desaparicion del pañuelo en la categoria dificil?
> Y me puede explicar alguien mas detalladamente 'el secreto de las 4 reinas' y cual es el nombre tecnico?
> Gracias!


Muy facil , sacas un estuche con 4 cartas dentro , pides nombrar una dama , sacas las 4 cartas y aparece la dama nombrada vuelta del reves , y con el dorso distinto a las otras 3 , y las otras 3 son cartas blancas , el nombre tecnico no tengo ni idea .
Tambien quiero decir que la caja de esapdas de pesima calidad , y los juegos que valen la pena es el del dado y el dynamic coins , y juegos como el del FP y mas no deberian venderse en centros comerciales ... :evil:

----------


## sertxos83

el del dado es de muy buena calidad al igual que el dinamic coins, lastima de que lo demas sea de una calidad muy baja, como las barajas por ejemplo solo son calidad bicicle las de la caja con el dvd, pero amos el fp ya se vende en centros comerciales desde hace la tira de años en el magia borras y similares imitaciones, hay una de falomir que me daria verguenza regalarsela a alguien jeje


salud

----------


## Maguete0

Bueno si.. entre magia borras y lo de OID ... es mejor los de OID ...

----------


## Aprendiz

Hola,

He visto de pasada los juegos de OID Magic en los Corte Inglés de Madrid y quería preguntaros si el de la caja para la desaparición de la baraja y el de las fichas que cambian de color merecen la pena o son de mala calidad.

Un saludo.

----------


## Maguete0

Son pasables , vamos que estan bien .

----------


## pacotaco

yo tengo el de levitaciony telequinesia y en verdad no trae mucho, pero lo que te venden mas que nada es el truco y el DVD de explicacion que es lo que verdaderamente merece la pena....

para mi ha sido el punto de partida para aficionarme de nuevo (antes fue de pequeño con el magia borras...jejej)

----------


## ign

> La desaparicion del pañuelo en la categoria dificil? 
> Y me puede explicar alguien mas detalladamente 'el secreto de las 4 reinas' y cual es el nombre tecnico? 
> Gracias!


Por lo que comentais, el secreto de las 4 reinas tiene toda la pinta de ser el B'Wave ¿no? También lo teneis en calidad Bicycle en tiendamagia.

----------


## letang

No, no es el efecto de la Brainwave.

Creo que se llama algo así como Twsietd Sisters
O no se qué cosa Sisters y es de ¿John? Bannon (estoy un pco mal de la memoria ahora...)

Es un juego bastante clásico, yo lo conocía con los reye, y los reyes especiales para ese juego venían en el mazo Nº 4 de Fournier.

----------


## ign

> No, no es el efecto de la Brainwave. 
> 
> Creo que se llama algo así como Twsietd Sisters 
> O no se qué cosa Sisters y es de ¿John? Bannon (estoy un pco mal de la memoria ahora...)


A ver, el Brainwave es un efecto con la baraja completa y una vuelta, mientras que el B'Wave es con 4 cartas.
El Twisted Sisters se basa en el mismo principio que el B'Wave, con la diferencia de que son 2 montones de 4 cartas y se tiene que realizar una cuenta con cada uno. El efecto es igual, pero con 2 reinas que aparecen vueltas y cambiadas de mazo.
Por cierto, el autor sí que es John Bannon.
Saludos a todos.

----------


## halexx

tengo bastantes cosas de oid magic y tambien el maletin, me interesa el de ventriloquia ese   no le encuentro,,, alguien sabe donde comprarlo o alguno parecido :Confused:

----------


## sertxos83

el de la ventriloquia lo tengo yo en mi curro, si quieres te lo puedo guardar pero solo tengo el payaso


saludos

----------


## eldavy

> No, no es el efecto de la Brainwave. 
> 
> Creo que se llama algo así como Twsietd Sisters 
> O no se qué cosa Sisters y es de ¿John? Bannon (estoy un pco mal de la memoria ahora...)
> 			
> 		
> 
> A ver, el Brainwave es un efecto con la baraja completa y una vuelta, mientras que el B'Wave es con 4 cartas.
> El Twisted Sisters se basa en el mismo principio que el B'Wave, con la diferencia de que son 2 montones de 4 cartas y se tiene que realizar una cuenta con cada uno. El efecto es igual, pero con 2 reinas que aparecen vueltas y cambiadas de mazo.
> ...


El de OID es con 2 montones y una "carterita" de plástico para usar sólo el que necesites.

----------


## Weiss

Yo tengo que decir una cosa en favor de OID Magic.
Primero contaros una breve historia introductiva para entrar en ambiente.

  Resulta que siempre fuí un enamorado de la Magia, pero perdido como en una isla desierta. No tenía a nadie que me asesorara, no tenía internet, y aquí en Cádiz no había acceso a tiendas especializadas ni librerías que ocuparan una parcela a la Magia.
  Mi mujer, sabedora de lo mucho que me gustaba la Magia dado que grabo guardo y veo una y otra vez todo lo que la TV pone de Magia, decidió hace 2 navidades regalarme un estuche de OID Magic como regalo sorpresa. Concretamente la caja Close Up 2 de la citada firma. Ni que decir tiene que esto volvió a engancharme a este mundillo y que a través del DVD explicativo comenzé a bucear en Internet hasta encontrar, oh sorpresa, una cantidad de información que desconocía. Esto me ayudó a la vez a contactar con Magos de Cádiz que me abrieron sus puertas de par en par y a día de hoy, formamos un grupo entre profesionales y aficionados que cada vez va siendo más numeroso. El nconocer a Magos profesionales me ha servido en estos 2 años para corregir y perfeccionar muchas de las cosas que aprendí como autodidacta. Así que solo puedo tener palabras de agradecimiento hacia mi mujer y hacia OID Magic que han vuelto a reengancharme a esta afición a la que le prometo lealtad de por vida y a la que prometo ayuda a todo aquel que lo necesite de verdad y no al curioso ocasional.

  Quiere este relato decir que OID Magic hace una buena labor para iniciar a los jovenes a interesarse por este mundo. El hecho de que en un maletín se enseñen una decena de trucos profesionales no creo que dañe taxativamente a los que se dedican profesionalmente a la Magia, ya que son trucos que en su mayoría ya están descatalogados de las rutinas de los Magos de verdad. Pero suponen un buen vehículo para despertar la ilusión del que vé la Magia como algo inaccesible y termina por engancharse a este maravillosomundo de la ilusión y el entretenimiento.

  Por todo ello, Gracias OID Magic (y gracias  al Mago Paco de Sevilla que tuvo conmigo toda la paciencia del mundo).

----------


## vcopola

he abierto un post sobre el paquete de cartas 
http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopic.php?t=10415

Como lo he destripado creo que es mejor que este asi..
Un saludo

----------


## sersantos

Hay otro set de cartas que viene con 5 barajas trucadas y un Dvd explicativo con juegos y demas..
Trae una Svengali, una biselada, una marcada,un Card toon y una similar a la Svengali pero con la carta repetida con la cara blanca y dorsos distintos

----------


## dramagia

Hola gente! He visto que alguno estabais intersados en los muñecos de ventriloquia de OID Magic, podeis visitar este enlace

http://club.telepolis.com/ventakekos...s/munecos.html

los vendo completamente nuevos, a estrenar, con su dvd explicativo (por el ventriloqui Isidoro Golman) Un saludo!!!!

----------


## NachoCaeiro

No digo yo que no sea para niños, aunque no tengo claro lo que es eso, pero que sepais que alguno de ellos se vende en tiendademagia y otras especializadas, el material de los juegos no es ni bueno ni malo, es suficiente.
Dire que he visto a niños hacer chuladas con magia borras y a adultos hacer basura con material profesional.
Las barajas...pues son barajas, coño que yo he hecho trucos con barajas de los chinos en cafeterias y no paza na, es un material perfecto si no lo tienes y regular si te puedes pagar uno mejor.
Cada uno sus cuentas, que esto son tonterias y la magia es magia siempre que se realice como tal, mi coche es un R9 y poco me importa que otros tengan un rolls.

----------

